# voir dire, voire dire = διαδικασία επιλογής των ενόρκων



## nickel (Nov 28, 2014)

Αυτό το _*voir(e) dire*_, που προφέρεται όπως στα γαλλικά («βουάρ ντιρ»), σημαίνει «την αλήθεια λέγω». Περιγράφει τη γνωστή διαδικασία επιλογής των ενόρκων με ερωτήσεις από τους συνήγορους των διαδίκων, όπως γίνεται στην Αμερική (και όχι με κλήρωση).

*Voir dire* (/ˈvwɑr ˌdiər/) is a legal phrase that refers to a variety of procedures connected with jury trials. It originally referred to an oath taken by jurors to tell the truth (Latin: _verum dicere_), i.e., to say what is true, what is objectively accurate or subjectively honest, or both. It comes from the Anglo-Norman language.

The word _voir_ (or _voire_), in this combination, comes from Old French and derives from Latin _verum_, "that which is true". It is not immediately related to the modern French word _voir_, which derives from Latin _vidēre_ ("to see"), though the expression is now often interpreted by false etymology to mean "to see [them] say".

[...]

Use in the United States
In the United States, it now generally refers to the process by which prospective jurors are questioned about their backgrounds and potential biases before being chosen to sit on a jury. "Voir Dire is the process by which attorneys select, or perhaps more appropriately reject, certain jurors to hear a case."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voir_dire


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Περιγράφει τη γνωστή διαδικασία επιλογής των ενόρκων με ερωτήσεις από τους συνήγορους των διαδίκων, όπως γίνεται στην Αμερική (και όχι με κλήρωση).
> *...*



The jury pool, also known as the _venire_, is first selected from among the community using a reasonably random method. Jury lists are compiled from voter registrations and driver license/state ID renewals. From those lists, summonses are mailed. A panel of jurors is then assigned to a courtroom. The prospective jurors are randomly selected to sit in the jury box. At this stage they will be questioned in court by the judge and/or attorneys in the United States. Depending on the jurisdiction, attorneys may have an opportunity to mount a _challenge for cause argument _or use one of a limited number of peremptory challenges. In some jurisdictions that have capital punishment, the jury must be death-qualified to remove those who are opposed to the death penalty. Jury selection and techniques for _voir dire _are taught to law students in trial advocacy courses. However, attorneys sometimes use expert assistance in systematically choosing the jury, although other uses of jury research are becoming more common. The jury selected is said to have been "empaneled."
[...]
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jury_selection
*venire*: 
*
1. *A writ issued by a judge to a sheriff directing the summons of prospective jurors. Also called _venire facias_.
*2. *The panel of prospective jurors from which a jury is selected.

[Short for Middle English _venire facias_, from Medieval Latin ven




re (faci



s), _(you should cause) to come, _a phrase used in the writ, from Latin; see g[SUP]w[/SUP]



- in Indo-European roots.]




nickel said:


> ... It is not immediately related to the modern French word _voir_, which derives from Latin _vidēre_ ("to see"), though the expression is now often interpreted by false etymology to mean "to see [them] say".


"To see them say" sounds like jury casting.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 28, 2014)

Κι αν δεν το έχετε δει ακόμη, να δείτε οπωσδήποτε το _Runaway Jury_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

daeman said:


> ... "To see them say" sounds like jury casting.





dharvatis said:


> Κι αν δεν το έχετε δει ακόμη, να δείτε οπωσδήποτε το _Runaway Jury_.


That's what I'd call grand jury casting "great casting."


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το _*voire dire*_, που προφέρεται όπως στα γαλλικά («βουάρ ντιρ»), σημαίνει «την αλήθεια λέγω». Περιγράφει τη γνωστή διαδικασία επιλογής των ενόρκων με ερωτήσεις από τους συνήγορους των διαδίκων, όπως γίνεται στην Αμερική (και όχι με κλήρωση).



That's about right, Nickel.
Only in English we drop the first "e" and spell it _*voir dire*_

Jury selection is a 2-step process, really--speaking from experience, not only as juror, but as a federal court interpreter too.

_Step 1: κλήρωση ενόρκων 
_(randomly)
_Step 2: πρόκριση ενόρκων_ (I just made this up to render _voir dire_)
(ύστερα από ανάκριση/εξέταση/αξιολόγηση των υποψηφίων με βάση συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια)

I don't know much about Greek law, but wikipedia has a nice entry on the subject (ένορκος).

As I understand the above entry, the process of _κλήρωση ενόρκων_ in Greece applies to criminal proceedings only. Furthermore, it's not as random as it sounds. It's based on a jury list, compiled annually by each jurisdiction, and made up of pre-qualified jurors who are subject to challenge.

So the Greek process is much like ours in the US, but in reverse!
You do the voir diring ahead of time, we do it at the end.

Well, I like yours better  It saves more time and trouble.


----------



## cougr (Nov 28, 2014)

In Australia, where it appears the jury selection process is far less sophisticated than in the US, the term _voir dire_ is principally used to refer to a hearing during a trial whereby the admissibility or otherwise of certain evidence, or whether a particular witness is an expert or not, is determined. The hearing is held in the absence of a jury.

*voir dire*: A procedure within a trial in the absence of the jury to decide whether certain evidence should be allowed to be put before the jury (Australian Encyclopedia of Law).


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 29, 2014)

That's good to know, Cougr. Looks like this legal term applies universally to the UK and its Commonwealth states.

In the US, the admissibility of evidence is governed by the Federal Rules of Evidence and much like Australia's _voir dire_ procedure, it precedes presentation before a jury.


----------

